# مين عمل كده ؟



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد
امين






شباب

تكلمنا كثيرا عن شهيد المسيح
الامير فيلوباتير مرقوريوس






 حبى الشديد لهذا القديس يجعلنى اذهب باستمرار لديره العامر بمصر القديمة



يوم 20/7/2010

ذهبت الى الدير مع زميل لى فى العمل

وكان صديقى انجب طفل  عمره اسبوع

ونصحته فى الطريق بترك السجائر وخصوصا انه اصبح اب





 ذهبنا الى الدير بالسيارة ودخلنا نعمل تمجيد


ترك صديقى سجائره والولاعة فى السيارة

دخلنا عملنا تمجيد للبطل ابى سفين

عملنا تمجدين ورا بعض امام رفات ابى سفين

واحدة مع رحلة والثانى بمفردنا

وذهبنا الى مزار امنا الحبيبة تماف ايرينى

وعملنا تمجيد






وخرجنا من الدير نركب السيارة

ركبت السيارة وسامح بجانبى

وفجاة صرخ سامح


ايه ده؟

مين عمل كده؟

ازى ده؟






بصيت واستغربت


لقيت 

منظر ينرفز


لقيت علبة السجائر متقطعة حتت
العلبة والسجائر متقطعة

وولعة السجائر  متكسرة حتت متفتفته






والسيارة مغلقة وتم فتحها بالمفتاح 
وكان هناك عسكرى امام الدير
وسالناه اذا احد فتح السيارة  فقال لا
لم يرى احد عند السيارة

بصيت لصديقى وقلت له من اللى قطع السجائر

قلنا بصوت واحد

ابى سفين

ده ابو سفين

والمجد لله امين​*

*منقووووووووووووول​*


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

*بركة صلواتة تكون معانا 
فعلا ابو سيفين بيعمل معجزات كتير اووووووووووى 
فكرة القصة بالصور جميلة اوى يا مايكل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا باك ع مرورك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

بركة صلواته تكون معانا

القديس ابو سيفين شفيعى

شكرا مايكل للموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2010)

> *قلنا بصوت واحد
> 
> ابى سفين
> 
> ...



*
شكرا شكرا شكرا

بركه صلاته مع الجميع

روووعه جدا*​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2010)

امين
بركة صلاتة تكون معنا


----------



## marcelino (23 يوليو 2010)

*بركه صلواته معانا*​


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2010)

بركة صلواته و شفاعته تكون مع جميعنا امين 
شكرا مايكل على المعجزة الجميلة ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون معانا
> 
> القديس ابو سيفين شفيعى
> 
> ...




*
شكرا تاسوني ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا شكرا شكرا
> 
> بركه صلاته مع الجميع
> ...





*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> امين
> بركة صلاتة تكون معنا




*
اميــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا جوجو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بركه صلواته معانا*​




*
شكرا مارو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> بركة صلواته و شفاعته تكون مع جميعنا امين
> شكرا مايكل على المعجزة الجميلة ربنا يباركك





*شكرا زيزا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

